# Mobile phones & sperm



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

From my local paper:

http://www.plymouthherald.co.uk/Mobile-phones-kept-trouser-pockets-damage-sperm/story-21211255-detail/story.html

Riley x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## JohannaHi (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes! That's what I have been talking about for years!!!! But there is no use - men won't stop carrying mobile phones in their pockets. At least mine won't.


----------

